# مقدمه عن التبريد وتكيف الهواء



## ايمن عبدو (9 أغسطس 2007)

مقدّمة عن تكييف الهواء

General Introduction On air Conditioning





1.1- المقدمة:- INTRODUCTION 
أستخدم اٍصطلاح تكييف الهواء أولا للتعبير عن عمليّة تبريد الهواء في الأشهر الحاره من السنة, لكن فيما بعد أتخذ مصطلح التكييف معنى أخر عن عمليّة تحسين الهواء من نظافة ودرجة حرارة ورطوبة وسيطرة على كميّة الهواء وتوزيعه كما هو مطلوب داخل الأماكن المراد تكييفها.


2.1 - راحة الإنسان:- HUMAN COMFORT
يمكن اعتبار جسم الإنسان كمحرك حيث يتم حرق الغذاء داخل الجسم تتحول طاقة الغذاء الكيميائية. يستهلك الجسم جزء منها لاٍنجاز فعاليّاته(أي أداء الشّغل) أما الباقي وهو الجزء الأكبر فيجب طرحه إلى الخارج و إلا اٍرتفعت حرارة الجسم عن معدّلها C)37) ربما تعرض للخطر.
للحفاظ على معدل درجة حرارة ثابتة لجسم الإنسان ,يعمل الجسم على طرح الحرارة الفائضة إلى الخارج أو يعمل على تقليل الفقدان الحراري للجسم ويتم فقد الحرارة من الجسم بطريقتين الأولى بشكل حرارة محسوسة أي بفعل الفرق بدرجات الحرارة بين الجسم والمحيط والأخرى بشكل حرارة كامنة أي عن طريق تبخر الماء الموجود بالجسم.
مما سبق يتضح أن التبادل الحراري بين جسم الإنسان والمحيط يعتمد بصورة رئيسيّة على ظروف المحيط من درجة حرارة ورطوبة هذا بالإضافة إلى درجة نشاط الجسم في توليد الحرارة وحركة الهواء حوله وما يغطى به من ملابس. طالما كان الإنسان قادرا على فقد كمية للمحيط مساوية لكمية الحرارة الفائضة داخل الجسم فاٍن درجة حرارة الجسم ستبقى ثابتة. هناك مدى لدرجة الحرارة التي يشعر بها الإنسان براحة تعتمد على مقدار الرطوبة النسبيّة. مدى راحة الإنسان تتغير تبعا لعدة عوامل منها مدى نشاط الأفراد داخل الحيز والسن ونوعية الملابس وكذلك الناحية الاٍقتصادية للتكييف. والحدود القصوى حسب الدراسات الإحصائية لجمعيّة فقد حددت مدى راحة الإنسان, فهي لدرجات الحرارة تتراوح بين 
وبالنسبة للرطوبة النسبية فهي تتراوح بين (40% و 50%) والعمليات المطلوبة لتحقيق راحة الإنسان هي:-

1-	عملية التدفئة المحسوسة sensible heating process 

هي نقل الطاقة الحرارية بزيادة درجة حرارة الهواء الرطب الموجود في الحيز المراد تكييفه ويتم ذلك إما بإحداث فرق في درجات الحرارة بين مصدر الحرارة والحيز أو تسخين مائع وإدخاله إلى الحيز أو الإشعاع المباشر للحرارة داخل الحيز , حيث تزداد درجة حرارته أثناء تدفئته أو تسخينه , وتقل رطوبته النسبية , إلا أن الرطوبة النوعية لديه لا تتأثر وتبقي ثابتة , ويمثل الخط 1-2 في المخطط السيكوميتري كما في الشكل (1.1) عملية التدفئة المحسوسة .













الشكل (1.1)

2-	عملية التبريد المحسوس sensible cooling process 
عملية التبريد هي نقل الطاقة الحرارية بتخفيـض درجـة حرارة الهواء الرطب الموجود في الحيز المراد تكييفه إلي الخارج ويتم ذلك بإحداث فرق في درجات الحرارة بين الحيز ومحيطه أو وضع سطح بارد داخل الحيز أو إدخال هواء بارد (بعد تمريره على سطح بارد) إلى الحيز ومحيطه ، بينما تبقى رطوبـة النــوعية ثابتـــــــة , ويصاحب عملية التبريد المحسوس ارتفاع في رطوبة الهواء النسبية ويمثل الخط 1-2 كما في الشكل (2.1) عملية التبريد المحسوس 



الشكل (2.1)
3-عملية ترطيب الهواء : humidification process 
يقصد بعملية ترطيب الهواء زيادة نسبة الرطوبة فيه , ونلجأ لهذه العملية عندما يكون الهواء جاف نسبيا وغير مريح للإنسان , ويتم عملية ترطيب الهواء وذلك بإضافة بخار الماء أو بإضافة رذاذ الماء .

أ‌-	ترطيب بإضافة بخار الماء:
تقوم عملية الترطيب بزيادة كمية بخار الماء الموجودة بالهواء, يصحب هذه العملية إضافة أو تخفيض في حرارة كما موضح في الشكل (1.3) ، هذه الحرارة المضافة تسمى بالحرارة الكامنة وتعتمد درجة الحرارة النهائية علي درجة حرارة بخار الماء , فتزداد درجة حرارته ، أي يتم تسخينه ،إذا كانت درجة حرارة الماء اكبر من درجة حرارة الهواء (المسار 1-2 الموضح بالرسم) ، وتقل درجة حرارة الهواء ، اى يتم تبريده ، إذا كان درجة حرارة بخار الماء اقل من درجة حرارة الهواء (السار 1-3 ) ، وتبقى درجة الحرارة ثابتة عند تساوي الاثنين كما في (المسار1-4) 












الشكل (1.3)

ب‌-	ترطيب بإضافة رذاذ الماء:
تعتبر عملية ترطيب الهواء بإضافة بخار الماء عملية كاظمة للحرارة أي أديابتية مشبعة، وبذلك يكون مسارها كما هو مضح بالشكل (1.4) منطبقا علي خط ثبوت درجة الحرارة الرطبة.

الشكل (1.4)

3-عملية التقليل من الرطوبة : dehumidification processes 
هي عملية التخلص من جزء من الماء في الهواء الجوّي قبل دخوله إلى الحيز المكيف ، وتتم هذه العملية بتكثيف بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء الرطب بتبريده إلي ما تحت نقطة الندى وذلك تمهيدا لتخلص منه . وتنخفض درجة حرارة الهواء الرطب بعملية التبريد وتبقى الرطوبة النوعية ثابت في المسار (1-2) الموضح في الشكل (1.5) . حيث يصبح الهواء مشبعا عند بلوغ النقطة( 2 ) طالما لم يحدث تكثيف، وتعرف هذه العملية بالتبريد المحسوس ، وإذا تواصلت عملية تبريد بعدها يبدأ بخار الماء بالتكثف،وهذه العملية تكون مصحوبة بعملية اٍنتقال الحرارة الكامنة، وتبدأ قطرات الماء بمغادرة الهواء الرطب , وتبدأ الرطوبة النوعية بالتناقص , ويمثل المسار (3.2) عملية تكثيف الماء .عملية إزالة الماء من الهواء عادة ما تتم عن طريق اٍمرار الهواء على سطح ذو درجة حرارة منخفضة(أقل من درجة حرارة نقطة الندى) مما يتسبب في تكثيف بخار الماء وخفض كثافة الماء في الهواء أو باٍستخدام مواد كيماوية لها قابلية على اٍمتصاص بخار الماء.














الشكل (1.5)


5- تنقية الهواء air cleaning
تستخدم مرشحات الهواء للتخلص من الشوائب والأتربة وقتل البكتيريا وفي بعض الأحيان يعطر هواء المكيف.

6- حركة الهواء air motion 
تحريك الهواء في الحيز المكيف ضروري حيث يعمل الهواء على نقل الطاقة الحرارية وتوزيعها داخل الحيز بصورة منتظمة وكذلك نقل الهواء المولد من الأجهزة والأشخاص وطرحها إلى الخارج. حركة الهواء يجب أن لا تكون محسوسة من قبل الأشخاص.

7- التهوية Ventilation 
التهوية عبارة عن تجديد الهواء في الأماكن المأهولة بالناس والأجهزة عن طريق تغذية المكان بكمية معينة من الهواء في وحدة الزمن وسحب كمية مماثلة لها للحصول على جو صحي خالي من الغازات الفاسدة والروائح الكريهة.

3.1 خواص الهواء Properties of air 
يتكون الهواء الجوي الجاف من غاز الأكسجين والنيتروجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون وغازات أخرى بالإضافة إلى بخار ماء في الرطب.
تتغير خواص الهواء الجوي تتغيرا غير منتظم مع الزمن(اليوم,الشهر,السنة) ولذلك يكون المطلوب من عملية تكييف الهواء هو التحكم في خواص الهواء والسماح بمدى محدود من التغيرات.

أهم خواص الهواء:
1.3.1 الرطوبة النوعية:specific Humidity (ω) 

و تعرف أيضا بنسبة الرطوبة و هي عبارة عن كتلة بخار الماء الموجودة في الهواء الجوي الرطب mv مقسوما على كتلة الهواء الجوي ma ، أي ان :




2.3.1 الرطوبة النسبية( )Relative humidity 
تعرف الرطوبة النسبية بأنها النسبة المولية أو نسبة كسر جزء لبخار الماء في الهواء الجو الرطب ، مقسومة علي النسبة المولية أو كسر جزء البخار في الهواء الجوي الرطب المشبع ، وذلك عند نفس درجة الحرارة و الضغط الكلي ، كم في الشكل (1.2) أي أن:

حيث يمثل pgضغط التشبع لبخار الماء عند درجة حرارة الهواء الرطب ,و pvيمثل ضغط بخار الماء عند درجة الهواء الرطب .









s


وبهذا يمكن القول بان الرطوبة النسبية تساوي الضغط الجزئي للبخار عند الحالة المعطاة, مقسوما على الضغط الجزئي للبخار في الهواء المشبع عند نفس درجة الحرارة وعند نفس الضغط الكلي .

3.3.1 درجة الإشباع (μ) Degree of saturation
هي نسبة الرطوبة (w ) في الهواء الجوي مقسومة على نسبة الرطوبة عند إشباع الهواء الجوي (ws) لنفس درجة الحرارة والضغط .

4.3.1 نقطة الندى ( ts ) Dew point temperature 
تعرف نقطة الندة للهواء الجوي الرطب بأنها درجة الحرارة التي يبدأ عندها تكثيف بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء الرطب ،أي بمعني آخر هي درجة الحرارة التي يتشبع عندها الهواء الجوي بنفس الضغط ونفس محتوى الرطوبة. وذلك عند تبريده مع ثبوت الضغط . لنفرض أن بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء الرطب بخار محمص عند درجة حرارة الهواء الجوي الرطب T ، ولنفرض أن ضغط الجزئي PV ، وتمثل النقطة (1) في الشكل (1.1) حالة بخار الماء في هذه الحالة.




5.3.1 الانثالبي النوعية (i) Specific enthalpy 
هي المجموع الجبري للانثالبي النوعية لمكونات الهواء الجوي محسوبة من الصفر المئوي علما إن الانثالبي النوعية لكل من الهواء الجاف وبخار الماء هي صفر عند هذه الدرجة .

6.3.1 درجة الحرارة الجافة(td) Dry Bulb Temperature
هي الدرجة الحرارية التي يعنيها المحرار العادي ذو البصلة الجافة .

7.3.1 درجة الحرارة الرطبة (tw) Wet Bulb Temperature 
هي اقل درجة حرارة يعنيها محرار بصلته رطبة معرض لتيار هواء غير مشبع والمحار ير المستخدمة لتعيين درجة الحرارة الرطبة تسمي بالمحارير ذات البصلة الرطبة ويكون ترطيب البصلة بتغطيتها بقماش مبلل بالماء وقراءة هذا المحرار عادة ما تعتبر مساوية لدرجة حرارة الإشباع الاديباتي " أو درجة حرارة البصلة الرطبة الثروماديناميكية" ولكن في الواقع هنالك اختلاف بسيط يمكن إهماله بالنسبة للماء وهنالك بعض السوائل يكون الاختلاف كبير بحيث لا يمكن إهماله.

4.1السيكرومتر Psychrometer 
هو عبارة عن جهاز يحتوي على محرارين احداهما بصلته جافة والاخري رطبة ودرجات الحرارة المحددة بالسيكرومتر تسمى درجتي الحرارة الجافة و الرطبة ويوجد منها نوعان هما :-
1-	سيكرومتر إلي .
2-	سيكرومتر يدوي .


5.1- الخارطة (المخطط السيكرومتري) psychrometeric chart 
هي وسيلة لتمثيل خواص الهوى على شكل رسم بياني يمثل في هذا المخطط درجة الحرارة الجافة (td) على الاحداثي الأفقي و خطوط درجات الحرارة الجافة مستقيمة و لكنها ليست عمودية حيث تكون مائلة لليسار قليلا, نسبة الرطوبة (W) ترسم على الاحداثي العمودي في الجهة اليمنى من المخطط , خط درجة الحرارة الرطبة (tw) وهو أيضا يمثل خط الإشباع , يمثل نهاية الخارطة من الجهة اليسرى و يكون شكله منحني انحناءه إلى الأعلى عند متابعته من اليسار إلى اليمين ,إن خطوط درجات الحرارة الجافة و الرطبة و الندى جميعها تلتقي على خط الإشباع .
خطوط الرطوبة النسبية (Ø) شكلها مماثل لخط الإشباع , أما مقياس الانثالبي فمرسوم بخطوط مائلة إلى الأسفل عند متابعتها من اليسار إلى اليمين .
الانثالبي و الحجم النوعي و نسبة الرطوبة في المخطط تكون منسوبة إلى وحدة الكتلة من الهوى الجاف (kga) تبدو خطوط درجات الحرارة الرطبة كأنها منطبقة مع خطوط الانثالبي و لكنها ليست كذلك حيث يوجد انحراف بسيط بينهما كما إن المسافات بين خطوط (tw) ليست متوازية . كما هو موضح بالشكل (1-1):


----------



## ايمن عبدو (9 أغسطس 2007)

اسف كانت هناك رسم توضيح علي السيكومترك ولكن لخط ما ام استطيع ان انزلها معها


----------



## العلم حياة (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ أيمن


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (17 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م ل ك 745 (7 فبراير 2009)

\

\\

تشكرا يالغلا ماقصرت


\\

\


----------



## م ل ك 745 (7 فبراير 2009)

\

\\

تشكرا يالغلا ماقصرت


\\

\


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

اساسايات مهمة


----------



## عبدو دهب (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاءكم الله الخير وادخلكم الله في فسيح جناته .شكراًًاً


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (12 يناير 2010)

*wlac*

تحريك الهواء في الحيز المكيف ضروري حيث يعمل الهواء على نقل الطاقة الحرارية وتوزيعها داخل الحيز :63::12:


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
abdalsalamn


----------



## amer85 (4 أبريل 2011)

جزيت جزاء الخير وخير الجزاء


----------



## dodo_dovelike (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة كنت بصدد البحث عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## alrhman22 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62207#ixzz1gyMjqmdm


*جزاك الله خيرا 

اساسايات مهمة*​



التوقيع:





اللهم صلي وسلم على حبيبي المصطفى ​


----------



## خرطط (3 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مقدمه لمشروع التخرج 
خاصه بتكييف البنايات متعدده الطابق


----------

